# Trade Your Scrap Metal For eScrap With Junkmen



## Anonymous (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello members,

About a month ago I was introduced to a junkman (person riding around looking for scrap metal to haul away) and we started talking about scrap metal and such. I then asked him about computers and keyboards and he told me that he passes them up because of the internal parts that aren't accepted at the scrap yard. So, as we talked, I told him that if he would bring me all the computers he come across, I would give him all of the scrap metal that I get from them, and also the few hundred pounds of hard drive covers/cases that I had.

Before I knew it, within a couple of days he bought me approximately 6 computers, then later that week he bought me a few more. Inside of all of the computers he bought me, they were all complete. I mean they were complete with everything that makes a computer work. No... I never tested any of them, which I should have..... oh well.

About a month into doing business with him, he bought to me the mother-load. He bought me a storage bin (one used to store clothes and such FULL of motherboards and every single one of them had memory and they had the cpu's in them. As always, I give him plenty of scrap metal to take away. 9 out of 10 times, he just drops them at my back door and when I open the back door for the first time of the day, there are usually some computers and keyboards out there waiting for me.

The moral of this story is that if you live in an area where there are many junk men around, get to know them because they do come across computers all the time and you might even run across someone that will tell you that they don't even bother picking them up. I also recently met another junkman and I bought nice charcoal grill off of him for $2. I offered him $1, but he needed gas to go dump his load from his pickup truck. I know have a relationship with 2 junkmen in my area.

*Tip:* Even you don't have any scrap metal to trade, go find some and just hold on to it and if you're getting escrap from the junkman, they will love the fact that you always have something in return to give to them for their efforts of delivering escrap to you.

*Tip:* Offer the junkman some cash for the computers. I offered the last junkman I met $1 per computer. I'm willing to pay more, but I'd rather he counter-offer to me what he'll sell them to me for. You'd be surprised how many of the junkmen will actually collect them and sell them to you. Again, what you offer them is up to you, but I feel like since they don't pick them up around here because they would have to gut them out, they'll be glad to take them to someone that will give them at least $1 for each one.

On an ending note: There are many, many junkmen just in my neighborhood alone.


Kevin


----------



## joem (Sep 16, 2012)

This is awesome. I also do this and now the yardman at the newer scrap yard that opened is giving my card to scrappers that come in.


----------



## element47.5 (Sep 16, 2012)

Very clever, and enterprising. Nicely done!


----------



## etack (Sep 16, 2012)

I do this with my scrap friends I pay $1 a pound for all boards I can use which is the highest paid around me. He takes what I don't want and sells it to the scrapyard or .10 a #. he saves all his connector ends for me and a few months ago he found 30,000 pins on reals he saw they were gold plated and held them for me. they had 12g of gold on them. this guy doesn't do a lot of residential picking so I get a lot of cool robotic boards and industrial boards, and telecom boards for $1 #.

he also found a case of beakers that he gave to me. I get all his breakers and buss bars motor starts to take apart all he want is the Cu back I keep the Ag.

We both make money and we are both happy when we walk away.

Eric


----------



## caleb.a.e (Dec 5, 2012)

etack said:


> I do this with my scrap friends I pay $1 a pound for all boards I can use which is the highest paid around me. He takes what I don't want and sells it to the scrapyard or .10 a #. he saves all his connector ends for me and a few months ago he found 30,000 pins on reals he saw they were gold plated and held them for me. they had 12g of gold on them. this guy doesn't do a lot of residential picking so I get a lot of cool robotic boards and industrial boards, and telecom boards for $1 #.
> 
> he also found a case of beakers that he gave to me. I get all his breakers and buss bars motor starts to take apart all he want is the Cu back I keep the Ag.
> 
> ...


I grew up in the Dayton area, if you hold onto any vacuum transistors you come across Mendelson's downtown probably still buys them.


----------

